# Which type you are & which type do you admire and why



## FranOL (Jul 18, 2014)

Which type you are & which type do you admire and why
I'm a 5w4 I admire 8, specifically social 8. Though, I'm very influence by the 8 enneatype". Why I admire them? Well, fist of all I love people who actually work for something, to achieve something. Also I think people who are leaders are needed. People who fight for what they want (of course when is a healthy 8, because otherwise would be Aah..  ). People who stand up for what they believe. That's it I think.

I, as a 5 am, of course, really introverted and quiet and all that stuff... But when I have to defend something, or when I see something isn't fair I become almost an other person.
Someone who does that 24/7 , from my point of view, has to be admired.

And you
Which type you are & which type do you admire and why?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know enneagram well, but I like the question for MBTI, too, so I'm INFJ and I admire ISTP... they are really tough, solid, and easy to be around. 

I want to mix with them and become a super human. :ninja:


----------



## FullmetalHeart (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm also a 5w4, and I admire 1, 7, and 9 most of all. I admire 1s (especially 1w2s) for their commitment to moral goodness, 7s for their vivacity and enthusiasm for life, and 9s for their peacefulness and almost mystical quality when healthy.

If we throw MBTI into the mix, I am an INFP.  I admire ENFPs and ENFJs for their people skills. I also admire ISTJs because my crush is one. I only *wish* I could be as productive and accomplished right now... I must have it buried within me because we share the same functions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Enneagram speaking, I'm a 4w3 and I admire 2s, which are severely underrated on this forum and 9s for attempting (and failing) to keep cp6s from attempting to blow up the world (8s are much rarer and plus wouldn't develop nuclear weapons merely out of fear, they'd just be like BOOM BOOM MOTHERFUCKER). Thanks for trying, guys! roud: 

Oh, and sexual variants are awesome, except there's definitely not _that _many crawling around here, just secondaries like myself who happened to like the sexual description much more than their dominant one.

MBTI speaking, I'm an ENFP and I really admire INFJs. They're portrayed as the Jesus-y type but I know one that's super nice and also a cunning Slytherin gut type, probably a 9w8 or 1w2 or something similar. (All's I know is that she kicked an ISFP 9w1 with some major 4 depression or just super bad self esteem that broke up with me _after a day_. Still, she was like "YOU BE NICE TO OTHER PEOPLE!" while said kicking occurred. Fe justice bitch!) I also admire her iNuition and how it manifests itself much differently than mine. We're both spacey and creative but hers is much more precise and mine is much more random, despite hers coming from within and mine drawing from my external environment. It's fascinating!


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

I am 6w7 and I admire 4 or 8. For MBTI, I am an INFJ and I admire INTJs for not having their emotions get in the way of their daily lives.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know much about Enneagram, but as for Myers Briggs, I'm an ISFJ and I really admire ESFJs and ENTJs.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I am 1w2 (so I think). I think all types and personalities are necessary for the full expression of the human spirit, but I admire 7s for their ability to have fun and also because they do not care about ideas and ideologies so much.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

i've admired 6's for calling out the bullshit when it needs to be done and often before the crap does blow up. 3's i've admired for remaining stoic on the surface despite crap going off. 1's for often articulating their viewpoints with steadfastness and for trying and improving where others remain ignorant. 
til laterz.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I am a sx 7 and I admire 3s (sx the most). I can befriend and even relate to them a lot - as I have a lot of 3 friends, and we've had similar childhoods - however I feel like 7s and 3s are two sides of one coin. We're both trying to fill in this.. void, but I admire 3s because they see a vision of what they want to be, and they simply.. become it. To make their work, theyselves obssessed and goes on and on and on without a bit of rest, and that is the only way for them to achieve their level best. They really, earn the things they do, and earn the image they become.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm 9 and I admire and "look up to" 7's... that is I try to emulate 7's and I think it improves my life. Being more 7 is kind of my personal goal at the moment although I know they have their own problems.


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

I'm not really sure between 4, 6 or 9. I admire 7 and 2


----------



## BerserkerGambit (Jul 3, 2018)

I am...
MBTI: ENTP 
Enneatype: 8 (Despite being lax)

I admire the ESTP 's because there is never a dull moment. I aspire to cease and live in the moment like them.

As for enneatypes; 3's because they know how to get things done, 7's are always fun, 8's for their zeal and desire to remain unbound, and 9's they try to keep unnecessary conflicts at a minimum.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm an ENFP 1w9 sp/so and I guess I admire 5s, 7s, and any type with more sx than I have. I sort of like the combination of passiveness and sureness of oneself, and I kind of envy anyone who can trust their own minds. With 7s, I admire their optimism and energy, as well as their ability to go after what they want without feeling terrible about it. Oftentimes, their super versatile and not quite as tense as I am. With sx, I admire anyone who has passion and isn't petrified of taking risks, specifically so/sx if I had to choose. The people skills...

Mbti wise since I see it's here, I'd go Se dom and Te dom. I value directness and the ability to think in a linear manner. Having to deal with every possibility all the time in order to make a comfortable decision isn't exactly fun.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

I admire ENTPs for their flexibility and adaptability, their creativity (especially 8w7 ENTPs which I think most are), their independence, and their logical and visual spatial abilities
in order:
I admire 8w7s for their creativity, their unemotionality, their sense of humor/crudeness, their clear thinking especially under crisis or when they're angry, how good/beautiful they look, their visual-spatial and nonverbal reasoning ability, for not talking as much as most other types, for being able to enjoy life, for being able to serve their own interest while creating beneficial fallout for others; the 1w2, on the other hand, is a selfless leader but they wind up not leaving much good. i really think if there was a supreme being then that supreme being is an 8w7 sx/so

I admire 4s for their creative ability.

I admire 7s for their optimism and their ability to enjoy life and to always be on the go. 

I admire 5s for their ability to withdraw and be independent, to detach from people, to collect knowledge and to be experts in a certain field.

I admire 3w2s for their ability to charm people and how they can deceive people/rapidly change their "opinions" on the fly.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Im a sexual 8. I admire other 8s, particularly social 8s because they are very gifted at building solid kingdoms around themselves. I admire other 8s in general because.. idk they just seem smarter, stronger, more intelligent, harder working, and more honest than the rest. I also admire 4s for being so honest to themselves and others.


----------



## rosemadder (Jul 18, 2018)

I am a 1w9 and I admire 5s because they are better able to think quicker, and get to the point of things much faster than me. I love their ability to be more open minded about subjects and not so stuck in a black and white way of thinking. When I want to get logical advice about something I try to seek out a 5. They are great at cutting to the chase of an issue and finding a solution.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

im a 2

7s for their ability to let go and enjoy life and not have to weigh up pros and cons for 100 years then never do anything about them, 8s for their independence


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

FranOL said:


> Which type you are & which type do you admire and why
> I'm a 5w4 I admire 8, specifically social 8. Though, I'm very influence by the 8 enneatype". Why I admire them? Well, fist of all I love people who actually work for something, to achieve something. Also I think people who are leaders are needed. People who fight for what they want (of course when is a healthy 8, because otherwise would be Aah..  ). People who stand up for what they believe. That's it I think.
> 
> I, as a 5 am, of course, really introverted and quiet and all that stuff... But when I have to defend something, or when I see something isn't fair I become almost an other person.
> ...


so/sx 8w9 , estp here 

i love all types for their strengths, and hate all types for their weaknesses.


----------

